# Outside ?



## LittleZoo (Apr 21, 2006)

theres a area in my pond i wanna close off for my betta but can they live outside ?


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

no, they cant take all the rapid thunderstorms and stuff


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Why do you want to put it in a pond? Just get a 2g for it.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

"Why do you want to put it in a pond? Just get a 2g for it."

or a 1 gallon, they dont mind


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Well IMO they are happier in 2g's and you don't have to do water changes as often.


----------



## Jaws10 (Jul 18, 2006)

ya yu definately need to go with the two gallon


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

In a 1 or 2g unfiltered tank, you should do more water changes. I suggest doing atleast 50% every other day. Do one every day if you can.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

or better yet go to wal-mart and buy a ten gallon tank, some gravel, few fake plants (silk, as the hard plastic can damage fins) a few packs of plant bulbs, a very small filter (45-75gph), and call it good!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I don't do that many water changes on my 2.5g's, I do weekly 100% water changes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

I like your idea Spoiledfishies...and I have to say...I spoil my fish also. I hate putting bettas in tanks smaller than 10g. I just think they deserve bigger! My betta is perfectly happy in his 10g with the harlies. He continues to make me a bubble nest every week.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

*I like your idea Spoiledfishies...and I have to say...I spoil my fish also. I hate putting bettas in tanks smaller than 10g. I just think they deserve bigger! My betta is perfectly happy in his 10g with the harlies. He continues to make me a bubble nest every week.*
__________________

That's how I was... I Had my betta in a 2.5 gallon tank-and I decided he needed a bigger tank so I marched right over to walmart and bought him a 10 gallon-and he HATED it. He became severly depressed and over-whelmed with the space. All he did was sit in the corner of the tank. *Yes I had the right temperature and water conditions* so I put him back in the 2.5 and he perked right up. He never stops swimming now. So in my experiance a 10 gallon is not better for _MY_ bettas.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Exactly not all bettas like 10g tanks, but all bettas seem to love 2.5g's. LOL


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Every single response here has been completely useless to the original poster. The question was "can I keep a betta outside in a pond". The answer isn't "put it in a 1 gallon, 2 gallon, or 10 gallon".

The answer to the original question is YES, given that the conditions in the area are similar to the fish's natural habitat. As the common Betta Splendens comes from Thailand, do some comparison LittleZoo and see if they're similar.

And as for Jaws10: Do you really think there aren't thunderstorms in Thailand? Bettas have been around for a long time, and I can guarantee you that they've lived through quite a few. If they can live in a tiny pool of water in a rice paddy, I'm sure they can live through a rainstorm.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

northfacehiker said:


> The answer to the original question is YES, given that the conditions in the area are similar to the fish's natural habitat. As the common Betta Splendens comes from Thailand, do some comparison LittleZoo and see if they're similar.


I wonder just how many are actually from Thailand, wild caught, that are generally available. With everyone and their mother breeding them at home and in stores, I doubt many of them actually came from mud patties in Thailand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Exactly, they were born and raised in clean calm water with no loud noise's and wild animals taking grabs at them. LOL


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

Boxermom said:


> I wonder just how many are actually from Thailand, wild caught, that are generally available. With everyone and their mother breeding them at home and in stores, I doubt many of them actually came from mud patties in Thailand.


Point well-taken Boxermom. My take on the situation is that if you look over the span of a human life, we've moved from caves, to tipis (also spelled teepees), to cabins, to complex home structures. Even to this day, we still understand how nature works and can work to stay alive. If you can compare the lifespan of a betta to that of a human, the past 40 years of betta breeding is comparable to the past 700 of humans or so.

What's my point in all this? LOL...

Well, although I don't have to go build my own cabin, I instinctively understand the concepts of hot/cold/shelter/food. Bettas haven't been "unbred" of their natrual instincts, although they may have to become accustomed to actually using them. Being pampered is fun, no?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Well I have bettas outside... as well as someone else I know. However its only for the summer. When the first sign of cool weather hits, they will be coming indoors.

If you really think they are raised in nice quiet calmness... I think you might want to do a search on betta farms. Take a peak at how the bigger farms operate.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

If it's calm and doesn't rain much and temperature doesn't drop much overnight I don't see why not. People in Thailand all keep them outdoors all the time, usually in big clay pots.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Many betta breeders have huge pools out in there back yard for rasing bettas. Yes they can be out side but only for the summer. You also have to make shur animals cant get at them and that there is shade. 

But you wont to see your pet so a tank would be best. Besides you will have to have one for fall and winter.


----------



## Betta Luver (Oct 8, 2006)

You shoudn't keep your bettas outside. They will not like the weather and a different animal might eat him for dinner :fish: t:


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I wonder why no one let mother nature know. :lol:


----------

